# Tahoe, open resorts?



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone know any ski resorts still open in the weekdays in Tahoe? I see Donner Ski Ranch is on Monday(memorial weekend)? Anyone know the hours on that day?


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

TheCity said:


> Anyone know any ski resorts still open in the weekdays in Tahoe? I see Donner Ski Ranch is on Monday(memorial weekend)? Anyone know the hours on that day?


I know squaw is open tomorrow, kirkwood too I believe. Today squaw is powder day so i've heard. I was there yesterday and it was dumping crazy, windy, cold, and just like riding on cement.


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

fayewolf said:


> I know squaw is open tomorrow, kirkwood too I believe. Today squaw is powder day so i've heard. I was there yesterday and it was dumping crazy, windy, cold, and just like riding on cement.


Cement? I would think it'd be soft since its dumping?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCity said:


> Cement? I would think it'd be soft since its dumping?


Have you ever actually ridden PNW or Tahoe? That shit gets hard fast


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

unfortunately, not enough..


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

They call it Cascade Concrete and Sierra Cement for a reason. Especially this time of year when things are really wet or the sun is out


----------

